# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie-wie heeft er ook last van?

## mimp

he hallo ik ben mimp en heb last van hyperventilatie :o :o

----------


## zuylen20

Ik ook :O:O moet je in een zakje blazen of mensendieck therapie volgen. Ik heb het ook, ik moest een hele week rust nemen daardoor :S

sterkte!!

----------

